# Anybody scared to start work?



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

I am due to leave college in two months and I am absolutley terrified that I will not be able to hold a job down. Does anybody feel the same way?


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

hey nelly,i share your concern as well. but the bigger question is whether i'll get a job at all. i'm a comp sci major and IT jobs are very scarce right now. so my biggest fear is not finding a job.dmitry


----------



## Clarity (Jan 21, 2001)

Been there... I had the same worries when I started work after college. The best thing I can tell you if you can't control the IBS is to get into work earlier than most so that the bathrooms are clear. I learned where all the bathrooms were in the building, just in case some were occupied. Other times I was lucky enough to live close enough so that at lunch I could go home for a short time. I usually had most problems in the morning. Ultimately, I solved the problem by altering my diet because it was wearing me out being worried about where the bathroom was everyday and if there were people in it. Try reading "How to Eat Without Fear". It really helped me! Good luck with the new job!


----------



## hollynicohle (Feb 10, 2002)

I'm graduating from college very soon too...one semester left. I just found out I have Crohn's, and starting a full time job/career really scares me. I have always had perfect attendance at work in the past, and now I fear I'll be absent a lot, and then when I am there, I'll feel so bad I won't be able to do a good job. Sad thing is, before all of this happened, I was always the top employee wherever I worked. Now, I'll be lucky if I'm an employee at all.


----------



## Dave-G (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi Nelly,I know it is a big step! but I managed to get back to work after 3 months off and have not regretted it. I realize this is your first job, but it is nice to be out there and communicate and enjoy life with other people.For more info on how I managed, check out the recent posting " 1st day back at work after 3 months off" - under "Irritable Bowel Sydrome site"It was only due to the members on this site that I was finally convinced to go for this job and I am just coping!.Good luck and please GO FOR IT! Job chances do not come around that often. Sitting at home mearly distroys the sole - If it does not work out, at least you can say you tried.







Do keep in touch and let us know how you get on.------------------------My warmest regards to you, may you find peace soon.Dave-G


----------



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanx. I think I need to chill out more because it just adds to the stress!


----------



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

Hey, I'm scared to start working.. I need to find a job for the summer but im scared ill have to call in sick every other day because the IBS is so bad in the mornings. Its so unpredictable.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I will reply in a bit when i feel better (how ironic, bout to post about going to work and im going to call in sick).Am suffering a bit today.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Right, i promised i would post so here i am!I did end up having my flat mate call in sick for me. But just before my usual start time i called my boss and said i could come in if i was needed. He said only if i felt up to it. He was so nice. I went in and he took a short lunch break just so i didn't have to be there for hours.I was initially scared to get a job thinking that i would have problems and keep having to call in sick. but it is not often that this happens. I am normally fine for work. When i work in the bar i am on my feet the whole time so i forget about having a bad stomach anyway.DOn't think that you won't be able to hold down a job, because the more negetive you are the more likely you are to have problems. Find yourself a job you like and go for it! Explian to your boss you have IBS and what it is. Take along a copy of Mollys brochure, which can be found with a link from this website somewhere. YOu could always find a job with flexable hours? My hours are very flexable which is lucky for me. And i only work a couple of hours at a time which is even better.I hope you manage to find something that works for you. Edited to add, MOther nature. If your problems are mainly in the morning you could think about getting a job in a bar. This way you could work nights?Please let us all know how your doing!Spliff


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Absolutely terrified. Am currently in a job and been working for 9 months every second is a struggle and juts today had to a cancel a flight to austria with work on saturday and now have to fill in insurance forms ...more stress.What I would say is take every day as it comes if u r too ill u r too ill. damn thing:mail if u like lewisboy40###hotmail.com


----------



## Krystyn (May 25, 2002)

Nelly,I fear finding/keeping a job after college (I will graduate with BS in May, but I am thinking seriously about grad school). The IBS is one thing, I also have a autoimmune condition which is being treated with low-dose chemo, with side effects that make functioning a battle. The thing I worry about, even now, is how much I will tell a prospective employer? I am not sure if you have to tell, or if you should, it's hard either way I am sure!How have you done in internships or assistantships? Or even in school? If you are able to make it to your classes generally, I would think that's a good indicator for a job, too. Even when I am feeling good, I worry about "What If" something happened and I felt really bad for awhile... that can happen to anyone, though!I don't know if any of this is helpful, but I feel your fear!Kristin


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I was like you and never thought I could, but then I worked 8 in the morning till 6 at night 5 days a week, and I just learned how to deal with it. I would either not eat, or bring a smoothie to work that had vitamins and nutrition in it and slowly suck on it. That seemed to work. I never had to miss a day.


----------



## nauseatedhero (May 30, 2002)

Hey, I was looking for some pointers and what not. I am 18 years old and I was recently kicked out of school for missing so much. I also had to leave my job. I am at a point now where it is hard for me just to go to the grocery store. I take equalactin and immodium and those only seem to help some, anyone know of anything else?


----------



## tofustyles (Jul 1, 2002)

i have been going though IBS for about 5 months now. I had to delay my graduation, due to the market, and now due to my health. I'm having a hard time adjusting to these conditions. My BM are in the morning, i have an initial load, then it just feels like i have cork blocking off the rest. I'm scared about graduating, because i'm afraid of not being able to maintain a steady job. I have problems just getting to a 12:00 noon class on time, forget about an 9-5 job. I'm losing sleep and i'm losing alot of weight (best diet ever) doctors basically give me the "its just a hang nail" treatment, and are of no help to me. Its been so long since i've had a normal BM that i've kinda forgot what one feels like. I try to keep a upbeat attitude, but everyday a little piece gets chiseled away. Does anyone know if we are ever going to get normal? Or is this the smackdown that life is given us?...... I honestly feel that death is a better fate then this..........I've even started to drive more recklessly, and have had to pull over a few times to remind myself that i will NOT let this beat me.....but i need some assurance, please somebody tell me something positive.


----------



## stephy mae (Jun 28, 2002)

If it makes you feel any better i am!! I was afraid i wouldnt make it through my interviews. I dont know if i have the job but i was too afraid to tell them what was going on! I have a question do we have to tell employers we are sick so they understand in case something happens?! Or do we just try to hide it?! Anybody do either. But seriously i think the more worried you get about it the worse its going to be for you. I have found getting too nervous or too upset can set you off just as fast. Try to relax and eat what you know you can handle on the days you work when your at work and i think you should be fine.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

im worried about getting a job too. also worried about going to drivers ed again. 2 hours in a car without any bathrooms!


----------



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

I know exactly how you feel! I just graduated this past May and for the time being I've kept my part-time college job, but in the fall I plan to seriously settle into a career and it worries me some to know that most very few days and cramping/D free. It's good to know that others share the same anxiety that I do. Good luck!


----------



## KSquared26 (Sep 13, 2000)

Hey All!I just started working a full-time job about two weeks ago, and so far so good. I know how everyone feels -- I would miss class and lots of stuff because I was having explosive death poops (as I like to call them). But so far so good. I know that at least for me -- the comfort of knowing that there is a bathroom right down the hall (I've got a desk job as a web designer) helps a lot. Also -- I find that the routine if eating around the same time and sleeping regular hours has helped me. Although it's pretty scary, I thank my lucky stars that I have a job at all -- considering that a lot of the people who I graduated with are still very unemployed!Hang in there!







Katie


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

I can tell you about the job thing personally. I wanted to be a cop, but my IBS stops me from driving around all day in a police cruiser and from eating and running on the go. I HATE IBS!


----------



## JulesEngland (Jul 9, 2002)

I graduated this time last year and have two part time jobs solely because of my IBS. However in the past month I have decided to take control of my life and start my career. At the moment I am waiting to hear back and am terrified that I could need it in an interview, but at the end of the day I could sit at home and worry or I can get out there and do what all my friends are doing. If I need it i'll go, I would rather have control of my life then let the IBS control me.


----------

